# Don't forget your HIP Number!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just a reminder for your HIP...easy to forget.

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... er/hip.htm


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder and link. I finished it in a minute. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay of course I have a question hehehe. I did my HIP in AK. Do I have to do a new one for ND??? Not sure if I have my # for the AK one.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just got mine. I almost forgot..... Thanks Chris.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Porkchop, HIP numbers are taken for each state. Everytime you hunt in a different state you'll need a different HIP number for that state. So yes, you will need to do the survey again for ND and just answer you didn't hunt here last year. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks! Definetly appreciate the 411!!


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

i had my HIP from last year...do i need to get a new one now to goose hunt?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

YES for 2004.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just cross out the old one on your 03 license and put in the new one...just be sure to keep it until you get the 04 license in the fall.


----------

